# Imodium Causing Burning Sensation?



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey guys,

Past couple of times I've taken imodium ive gotten a burning sensation, almost like acid reflux, in my lower abdomen. Is that a common side effect from keeping everything in? I took it wednesday and got this a little. didnt take it all yesterday, took it today sort of precautionary because im going to a concert later (just 2 this AM, chewable) and now its about... 4 hours later and ive got this burning  Thoughts? I took some tums and im drinking lots of water hoping it helps.


----------



## ericlahey (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey Ivy,

Yes I think this might be a symptom with taking a little too much Immodium. I have been travelling daily recently and taken it every other day, finding the same problems. Initially I thought maybe it was just general tummy aches but then thought might have been something I just ate that was a little dodgy. Usually when I have a feeling of pain in my stomach I will take pepto bismal to cool me down in the stomach area. But it doesn't seem to work when I have the burning pain from after taking immodium. I wonder what it is? I was scared for a while (being a hypochondriac like most us IBS sufferers are  ) that it could be a stomach ulcer or worse! But that would have shown worse symptoms later on.. So I guess it's a general thing that happens when you've taken too many immodiums recently. Horrible though none-the-less. My pain didn't bring on any D though, assuming same with you?


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

nope, no D, just the burn, which with enough tums and plenty of water, went away. I don't generally take more than 1 tablet in a day, and not even every day, but i guessi h ave been taking it more lately so maybe my stomach is just tired of it!


----------

